# Chris Knott VIRTUAL SHOW & SHINE 2015



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Check this out...

*CHRIS KNOTT VIRTUAL SHOW & SHINE - with £100 prize*

Here's a chance for members to show off their cars and their photo skills once again as we launch the 2015 *Chris Knott Virtual 'SHOW & SHINE'* on Social Media. It's been a couple of years since we ran the last one.

There's a PRIZE for the winning entry of a *£100 Amazon Voucher* and we'll feature the winning photo on all our Social Media in October.

*THEME: Car & Summer*

*HOW TO ENTER*
Just post a photo of your car looking all Summery or in a Summer setting on as many of our social media pages as you can (and tag us in the pic).

FACEBOOK - simply post your pic/pics on our page https://www.facebook.com/ChrisKnottIns and tag us in the pic.
TWITTER - tag your post with @ChrisKnottIns and #CKShowShine
GOOGLE+ - tag your post with @ChrisKnottIns
INSTAGRAM - tag ChrisKnottInsurance when you post your pic

We'd also be interested to know which car club/forum you're a member of, so you might like to tell us in your post (not compulsory).

It would be great if you could also LIKE or FOLLOW and SHARE whichever page you're on - and then POST your pic of your car on the page.

*The closing date for entries is 30th September 2015* - so just over 2 months for you to get the creative juices flowing and come up with something if you haven't already got an image to post up.

Your car could be stock or modified - there are no restrictions in that regard.

Be inventive. Remember, unlike a traditional Show & Shine, this is a photo comp so we will be looking for the photo that shows off best the combined Car & Summer theme but please keep it clean (the photo)!!

It doesn't have to show the whole of your car - it just needs to have a car in it. Think about location, lighting, angles, etc.

The pic can be anything amateur - an Instagram photo, straight camera-phone pic or something a bit more serious and we're happy if you want to use effects.

The only stipulation is that it must be your own photo and your own car (not an image nicked off the interweb).

Have a look at the photos we've added to our Facebook page and commented on over time to see the sort of images that we've appreciated in the past. We ran the last Virtual Show & Shine back in 2013 on Facebook so maybe have a look at the winning entries again.

We're really looking forward to seeing some new pics as you post them. There's no limit to the number of different photos you can post.

Don't forget, it's *LIKE/FOLLOW* (if you want to make us happy), *SHARE* (if you want to help us) and *POST* (if you want to win).

Thanks and good luck!

best,
Nick

*PS.* Forum admins, please boost via PM and your own Social Media if you can. Thank you.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: WIN £100 with the CHRIS KNOTT VIRTUAL SHOW & SHINE 2015*

We'd love to see some pics of your TTs this Summer!

Thanks if you've already done it. If you haven't yet, just post a photo of your car on any of our social media pages (and tag us in the pic) for your chance to win. Facebook seems to be the most popular so far - https://www.facebook.com/ChrisKnottIns.

FACEBOOK - simply post your pic/pics on our page and tag #CKShowShine
TWITTER - tag your post with @Chris_Knott_Ins and #CKShowShine
GOOGLE+ - tag your post with @ChrisKnottIns
INSTAGRAM - tag ChrisKnottInsurance when you post your pic

Don't forget, it's
1. *LIKE/FOLLOW* (if you want to make us happy)
2. *SHARE* (if you want to help us) and
3. *POST* (if you want to win).

Thanks,
Nick

*PS.* Forum admins, please boost via PM and your own Social Media if you can. Thank you.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi folks, we've settled on our winning image for the 2015 Chris Knott Virtual Show & Shine.

Congratulations to *José De Bardi* for the shot of his Audi S1. We liked the way the car is the main focus but it leads you into the summer landscape.

We'll be contacting him to arrange delivery of his £100 Amazon Voucher shortly.

Well done to all who entered this year - there were some really good images on display. Here's a reminder of the Top 20 entries - apparently you don't need a Facebook account to view them.

And here's a link to José's pic on our Facebook page - WINNING SHOT.

If you like competitions, please remember that if you *ask Chris Knotts for a car quote this month you'll be entered for our draw to WIN a Karcher K2 Pressure Washer* (including car attachments).

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* (free even from mobiles) - to receive the full benefit please mention this forum when you call.

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Apologies to those without Facebook accounts for the non-functioning links. They still haven't sorted it so here's a link to the winning image on our website for those who couldn't get the above link to work - José De Bardi's Audi S1.


----------

